# UNCLE!!! UNCLE!!! I give!!! I give!!!!



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Okay, I've been home a "whopping" THREE days now.

Somebody throw in the towel!!

Ring the bell!!!

Do SOMETHING to SAVE ME!!!!! or SAVE yourselves!!!















:bx:bx:bx:bx:bx


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Throwin' in the towel won't help at this point....the damage has been done!!

and some fine carnage it is!!! :tu


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

If I were you, I'd stop picking on the newbs!:ss


That CAO ashtray is awesome!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, nice one tobii  looks like you need some more cigars to fill those 
humidors though  (my note was in the package as well right? I am gettig 
forgetfull)

Enjoy it all :tu


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

I can't find your note Simon! It's somewhere around here....

(no stroopwafels survived to take a photo...think the note got eaten along with them...:r)

And the Humi's have NO ROOM!!!

Jennifer brought this home today....



And it's already filling up from the bomb that the local B&M gave me today!!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

wow tobii....looks like you lost big time


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

No worries, just started thikng I might have forgotten 

Glad you liked the stroopwafels, more are on the way


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

smokeynl said:


> glad You Liked The Stroopwafels, More Are On The Way :d


@%^&*(&^%$#%^&*!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

HAHAH this is awesome!!! man I wouldn't wanna mess with those guys!!!!


----------



## ryansallee (Jun 27, 2008)

Dude, you just got your ass whooped.:ss


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

i think that is one of the biggest group bombs i have seen!

tobii, i hope you made it through safely, enjoy those smokes brotha!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Nicely done, gentlemen. :tu


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Dayum......Nuff Said


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

You are Dresden.

Nice hits!


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

You got *OWNED!!*


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Ironfreak said:


> You got *OWNED!!*


Aww that's sooo....dammit it's not funny to me anymore.... Yeah Kris, he got owned...


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I have some idea of what Simon is up to and if I was Tobii I would be terrified. What Simon has planned makes my bombs look like firing a bb gun at an armoured battalion.

Great job lads keep up the good work.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

mugen910 said:


> Aww that's sooo....dammit it's not funny to me anymore.... Yeah Kris, he got owned...


:r:r:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow!!! That's insane! Great hit!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Dude, I have no idea what to say, ecept maybe - you have been totally ass whipped!


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Just glad they made it. Enjoy Bro!


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> I have some idea of what Simon is up to and if I was Tobii I would be terrified. What Simon has planned makes my bombs look like firing a bb gun at an armoured battalion.
> 
> Great job lads keep up the good work.


This isn't good.

This is NOT good.

I won't see any more of these awesome threads if Simon hits him so hard he has a heart attack!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

You got the :BS kicked out of you!!!

Wow!!! Super hit guys!!!:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

For a big tough guy you sure sound like a










Hell of a hit boys. Not much more one can say.
Al


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> For a big tough guy you sure sound like a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure there is...... *IT AINT OVER YET!!!!!!!!!!* (Right Simon?)


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

This was fun to be a part of.  Enjoy it, Tobii, you deserve it.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thats Ass in hand right therr.Good going fellas..


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

:tu Nice one guys!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

tobii3 said:


> *Ring the bell!!!*
> 
> Do SOMETHING to SAVE ME!!!!! or SAVE yourselves!!!


ding


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Holly :BS! That's awesome!!! Great job, guys!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great job guys:tu


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow nice hit guys. Tobii enjoy your time home :ss


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

very nice gents....oh that reminds me i placed a small order tonight....

hmm.....who could that be going to i wonder.....?

James


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Now that was an exceptional hit. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Tobii got home safe from a deployment, only to get his ass kicked back home 

Soon a Tulip Twin bomb will land at his doorstep too.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Tobii got home safe from a deployment, only to get his ass kicked back home
> 
> Soon a Tulip Twin bomb will land at his doorstep too.


And his laptop, some stroopwafels and some more cigars that he needs to fill those humidors :ss


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, we TRIED to destroy the evidence.....:ss



Then Yogi opened his goody box from IPCPR (formerly RTDA).....



Surprised the hell outta me with a JR Alt that I wasn't even CLOSE on guessing...then was speechless when I found out what it was!!

Then he hit me with a CAO LX2....(yes, LX2)



and a Palio Esencia....



and you can see the results!!!!



WHAT A BEAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTIFUL DAY!!!!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

It's good to see that you are enjoying yourself Tobii :tu


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Looks like a wonderful day!! Enjoy Tobii!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

is that a happy herfmobile on the background?


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

That would be the Happy Herfmobile!!!

aka the "Mobile Man-Cave".....:r


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Glad to everyone having a good time on a great looking day.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

How do I piss these people off.
I've never seen anything like this.

What a fricken BOMB.
Good job guys.

Now on to pissing the lot of you off.
BWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


B:ss
:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------

